# Love is never wrong



## ~ceLine~

*Love is never wrong ..


*I'd like to know this quote in all languages ..

Thank you ..!!


----------



## pyana

In Serbian:

Ljubav nikad ne greši.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Meilė niekada neklysta...


----------



## kid TJ

I was wondering. Could this sentence be understood in two different ways? Is it meant as: Love (as if being a person) is never wrong (never makes any mistakes). Or is it also possible it would mean: Love is always the right thing (that to love can never be wrong).? (Just asking, because in my language those two meanings would be translated very differently.)


----------



## alexacohen

Spanish

El amor nunca se equivoca


----------



## barbiegood

in Hungarian:

A szerelem sosem téved.


----------



## Kraus

In Italian:

L'amore non sbaglia mai.


----------



## Mutichou

I am wondering the same thing as kid_TJ. I will understand the first meaning of the sentence.
*French*: _L’amour n’a jamais tort._
*Esperanto*: _La amo neniam malpravas._
*German*: _Die Liebe hat nie Unrecht._


----------



## Kelev

In hebrew
ahava afpa~am lo taut


----------



## Lopes

In Dutch: Liefde is nooit verkeerd


----------



## ronanpoirier

Portuguese:

O amor nunca se engana. (Love is never mistaken)
O amor nunca erra. (Love never does wrong things)
O amor nunca é um erro. (Love is never something wrong)


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

الحب لا يخطئ أبدًا/المحبة لا تخطئ أبدًا (Love never makes mistakes)


Mutichou said:


> *German*: _Die Liebe hat nie Unrecht._


 I would say, _Die Liebe irrt sich nie_.


----------



## theo1006

In Indonesian:
Cinta tidak pernah salah


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Iubirea nu greşeşte niciodată.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Do you need a Turkish translation as well? 

*Turkish:* Aşk asla yanılmaz.


----------



## ~ceLine~

I meant; "love never does mistakes"




Chazzwozzer said:


> Do you need a Turkish translation as well?
> 
> *Turkish:* Aşk asla yanılmaz.



Thank you  ~~


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> I would say, _Die Liebe irrt sich nie_.



Better, but not perfect, though.  It would sound more romantic if _irren_ is not used reflexively:

_Die Liebe irrt nie._


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

Miłość nigdy się nie myli.


----------



## kid TJ

Slovenian:
Ljubezen se nikoli ne moti.


----------



## tt01t2

Vietnamese: 
Tình yêu chẳng bao giờ sai.


----------



## ChupiSil

In catalan:

L'amor mai no s'equivoca


----------



## HistofEng

In Haitian-Creole:

Lanmou pa janm mal


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:  Ljubezen ni nikoli napacna - better is:
                Ljubezen ni greh

Croatian:    Ljubav nije grijeh

We don't use: never 

Greh or Grijeh are like: Sin


----------



## Honour

Turkish: Aşk (asla) hata yapmaz. Love isn't (never)* mistaken. 

*: Double negation is possible in Turkish.


----------



## Woland

Romanian : *Iubirea nu dă greş niciodată* .Double negation  is compulsory


----------



## robbie_SWE

Woland said:


> Romanian *:* *Iubirea nu dă greş niciodată .*Double negation is compulsory *(.)* (punctuation in form of a comma, full stop, colon, question mark, exclamation mark etc. should always come directly after the last word, it makes it hard to read if it doesn't so check your posts before submitting them)


 
Another variant could be (a more poetic variant ):

*Amorul nu înşală* *niciodată. *

It means _"love never deceives/betrays"_. 

 robbie


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese version here.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Láska se nikdy nemýlí.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog:1.)  Matuwid ang Pag ibig(love is righteousness).     2.) walang pagkukulang ang Pag ibig.(there is no insufficiency with love)


----------



## ThomasK

No expression in Dutch, I think: "Liefde heeft altijd gelijk", "... vergist zich nooit"' [is never mistaken].


----------



## L'irlandais

kid TJ said:


> I was wondering. Could this sentence be understood in two different ways? ...


Hi kid TJ,
I believe it's taken from the sequel of the Lion King. (Disney, 1994)

Google the lyrics of a song called "Love Will Find A Way" for more context
The background answers your question I feel ;_ "the pair decide their love is too strong for their differences to keep them apart" _


> I was so afraid
> Now I realize
> Love is never wrong
> And so it never dies.
> 
> Source : *Disney* wiki


Disney's French translation was 

_J'avais peur d'aimer
 Maintenant je sais
*Quand l'amour est vrai*
 Il ne meurt plus jamais_ 


Songs for those films are often feature on WR : "Hakuna Matata", "Upendi" are among those I've seen in the past.


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:
Љубовта никогаш не греши (in the sense of "Love is never mistaken").


----------



## 810senior

Japanese: 愛に間違いはない(there's no mistake in love) ai-ni machigai-wa nai
I think it'd rather sound better: 愛こそすべて(love is all) ai-koso subete


----------



## ThomasK

Lopes said:


> In Dutch: Liefde is nooit verkeerd


I'd suggest: Liefde heeft altijd gelijk, though it does not sound very attractive...


----------

